# neooffice



## toutoun76 (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour!

C'est la première fois que je travaille sur neooffice, et j'aimerais, comme sur word, pouvoir sélectionner plusieurs zones de texte avec une image pour ne faire qu'un bloc (grouper).

J'arrive grouper 2 zones de texte ensemble mais pas avec l'image! qui peut m'aider?


----------



## schwebb (6 Août 2008)

Salut,

Certes NeoOffice est une appli originaire du monde Linux, mais je pense que tu ferais mieux de poster dans "applications", pour augmenter les possibilités de réponse. 
Si un modo pouvait nous téléporter...

Quant à moi, j'utilise NeoOffce, mais j'ignore la réponse à ta question. :rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Pour sélectionner plusieurs éléments en même temps, on maintient la touche "Pomme" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) enfoncée pendant leur sélection avec la souris.

Pour sélectionner une image, il faut faire la même chose qu'avec un texte, mais *sur le point d'ancrage de cette image*.



En revanche, s'agissant du groupage, je ne vois pas exactement de quoi tu veux parler, car la commande de groupage que je connais n'agit pas sur des textes sélectionnés mais sur des objets graphiques.


----------



## theoliane (6 Août 2008)

Si les textes sont dans des "cadres de texte" ils peuvent être séléctionnés et "groupés" comme des objets graphiques, et déplacés/redimensionnés aussi, ce qui est plutôt pratique pour certaines mises en page.


----------



## toutoun76 (12 Août 2008)

merci, mais sélectionner une image ou une zone de texte, c'est ok! Mais c'est grouper une zone de texte et une image, impossible! mettre du texte sur une image et grouper le toute, afin de le déplacer facilement dans une mise en page...c'est ça que je veux dire...et sur word, je le faisais en un clin d'oeil...tandis qu'avec neooffice, je crois que j'ai perdu 2heures...


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Août 2008)

Ouaip... pas encore au point, on dirait.

Il faudrait suggérer aux développeurs d'OOo d'ajouter cette possibilité.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Non rien, lu trop vite


----------

